# Washington, IA: Senior Special Needs Fozzie



## agilegsds

Listed as mix but looks PB. Although PF says he's with a foster, it's a staff person from the shelter and it is very short-term. Shelter is full. From the shelter:

_We REALLY are desperate to get Fozzie in a foster/rescue. ANY HOPE?

He just needs a low dose of pain management meds and ear cleaned periodically._

Poor guy - they amputated his ear.










Fozzie is an adult male German Shepherd mix. He will be a special needs dog. He has two luxating patellas, grade 3. This means that although he gets around fine, he moves a little slow because of his knee trouble. He will require some kind of a joint/pain medication for the rest of his life which, fortunately, is not extremely costly. This very lovable guy also suffered from a chronic ear infection that was never treated before coming to PAWS. After unsuccessful treatment attempts, he had to have his ear removed and is now mended from that surgery. (His photos show both before and after surgery. You can see how his ear constantly hung over, which made the problem worse as the ear was never allowed to breathe.) He is a big sweetheart who is very easy going. He likes other dogs, does fine with cats, and would be great around kids. Fozzie does well on a leash, and would be a wonderful companion for a person who wants a dog who will take time to enjoy the slow-paced life. He has been neutered, and is up to date with routine shots. Fozzie is being fostered near Washington, Ia. Please contact Sheila at [email protected] or 319-863-0604 for more information on meeting him. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11584223


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Awwww, someone has to find a place in their heart to take this senior in. Just look at that face!


----------



## daniella5574

How old is he? Did I miss it? Is there any contacts on this board from IA if someone was interested?


----------



## agilegsds

> Originally Posted By: Danni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old is he? Did I miss it? Is there any contacts on this board from IA if someone was interested?


The email didn't give his age. MVGSDR (Norma Jewell, playfo1) has volunteers in IA - they've probably worked with this shelter in the past.


----------



## Brightelf

Oooohhh... and this wonderful, loving, special darling is a plush coat, it looks like! His eyes look so ready to give love back..


----------



## middleofnowhere

My guess on age would be about 7 - that's gauging from the grey. Luxating patellas can be stabilized.


----------



## dchamness

I think I may know of someone who would give this dog a GREAT home...She's here in Oklahoma, does anyone know the adoption criteria?? And could transport be arranged?


----------



## BowWowMeow

What a sweetheart. I hope someone can find room in their home and in their heart to take him in!


----------



## Jazzstorm

> Originally Posted By: dchamnessI think I may know of someone who would give this dog a GREAT home...She's here in Oklahoma, does anyone know the adoption criteria?? And could transport be arranged?



<span style="color: #3333FF">Fozzie is being fostered near Washington, Ia. Please contact Sheila at [email protected] or 319-863-0604 for more information on meeting him. 

</span>


----------



## BowWowMeow

Bump!


----------



## daniella5574

Big bump for this big ol teddy bear!!!!


----------



## eadavis

He is gorgeous-wish I were closer to Iowa


----------



## eadavis

Is anyone helping this boy?


----------



## sravictor

Bump


----------



## CindyM

I wish i could take them all... bump


----------



## CindyM

bump


----------



## CindyM

I will donate to a reputable rescue that is willing to help him


----------



## eadavis

I really wouldn't know how to help him from Iowa but the offer would be good to come here. I really would like to help this boy.


----------



## brt

Hope this guy gets saved for Christmas.


----------



## CindyM

bumping him again


----------



## eadavis

Anyone have any ideas for this boy?


----------



## CindyM

bump


----------



## CindyM

back to page 1


----------



## CindyM

any hope for this guy?


----------



## sravictor

Needs to retire somewhere.....


----------



## CindyM

breaks my heart!


----------



## CindyM

bump


----------



## CindyM

help!


----------



## daniella5574

Wow I cant believe this poor dog is still there... I feel horrible for him! No one is interested at all?


----------



## CindyM

me too, bumping him back up


----------



## CindyM

bump


----------



## maggs30

Bump for Fozzie


----------



## CindyM

still needs help


----------



## chruby

Bump for this poor guy. I have a senior otherwise I would take him.


----------



## WendiGSD

Fozzie is breaking my heart









Once again I can offer a *temporary* place for Fozzie to stay until a foster is in place (Chicagoland). The only issue I may have is that I have no idea how my male would react to another male in the house. He's great with my BIL's male pugs, so it may not be an issue.

Otherwise, I would be more than happy to donate a small amt. of money towards Fozzie finding a retirement home. He certainly deserves it!!


----------



## pamela berger

bump


----------



## daniella5574

I find this extremely sad that there is no room for Fozzie... this dog needs just as much help and deserves it just as much as others who are more "highly adoptable". Seniors may not go as fast but that doesnt mean there isnt anyone out there who wants them. Look at all the miracles with seniors we have had on this board- I am sure there is a loving family out there waiting for Fozzie.


----------



## elly1210

bumping


----------



## maggs30

Ii thought about making room, but the problem with Fozzie is he needs an inactive home. Many of us have too much activity that would do more harm than good for his knee problems. It breaks my heart. It is not that no one wants this poor boy. I would love to give him a home. It is just a matter of too much activity for him. Does anyone know of some low activity homes or adoption applications that would be a possible match? There has to be a family somewhere that wants a laid back old boy.


----------



## chruby

Bump......


----------



## daniella5574

> Originally Posted By: Tri-shepherdIi thought about making room, but the problem with Fozzie is he needs an inactive home. Many of us have too much activity that would do more harm than good for his knee problems. It breaks my heart. It is not that no one wants this poor boy. I would love to give him a home. It is just a matter of too much activity for him. Does anyone know of some low activity homes or adoption applications that would be a possible match? There has to be a family somewhere that wants a laid back old boy.


That was my concern here too, we have a pretty active home. There has got to be a quiet home out there somewhere, permanent, maybe foster. We have had so many miracles with seniors I am praying hard he is one of them. I hear alot that seniors dont get adopted as quickly, I truly dont understand. I would fill my home with seniors if I could! They are the best


----------



## maggs30

LOL! I told DH I need to make $1 Million to buy land and have a building full of little luxury suites for dogs. 2 rooms each suite and a staff on hand to help with them. Each senior would have their own suite and they could live with me as long as needed. LOL! He told me fine, get to work! I just need to win the lotto so my whole day could be dedicated to spending time with the dogs.


----------



## daniella5574

That would be wonderful!! I would be applying for a job and moving to Dallas LOL!


----------



## daniella5574

Big bump for Fozzie.


----------



## maggs30

Valentine's Bump for Fozzie!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

> Originally Posted By: Tri-shepherdValentine's Bump for Fozzie!


He deserves another bump on Valentine's Day!


----------



## katieliz

this guy has been here a long time...


----------



## maggs30

Does anybody have any contacts for Last Hope? I tried to get approved for their forum a while ago and they never approved me or got back to me. That is where we found Sally's angel, maybe we can find Fozzie's.


----------



## CindyM

Bump!


----------



## Brightelf

Great with other dogs, cats and kids... anybody looking for a sweetheart to relax with? BUMP for loveable Fozzy!


----------



## daniella5574

Back to page one sweet boy.


----------



## elly1210

bump


----------



## maggs30

A bedtime bump for Fozzie. Sleep tight old friend.


----------



## maggs30

Bump for Fozzie!


----------



## maggs30

Over 2 months in a temp foster. Can someone post him to Last Hope. I do not have access to their board. Bump and hugs Fozzie.


----------



## CindyM

> Originally Posted By: Tri-shepherdOver 2 months in a temp foster. Can someone post him to Last Hope. I do not have access to their board. Bump and hugs Fozzie.


Done!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

> Quote: Over 2 months in a temp foster. Can someone post him to Last Hope. I do not have access to their board. Bump and hugs Fozzie.


He's been in a temporary foster for 2 months? Why is this still in 'urgent'???


----------



## CindyM

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Over 2 months in a temp foster. Can someone post him to Last Hope. I do not have access to their board. Bump and hugs Fozzie.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been in a temporary foster for 2 months? Why is this still in 'urgent'???
Click to expand...

I sent an e-mail asking for an update on Fozzie.


----------



## maggs30

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Over 2 months in a temp foster. Can someone post him to Last Hope. I do not have access to their board. Bump and hugs Fozzie.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been in a temporary foster for 2 months? Why is this still in 'urgent'???
Click to expand...

He is in the home of a shelter volunteer. He can be returned to the shelter at anytime as they specified to the shelter that they could not keep him long.


----------



## CindyM

They replied right away and said he is a very sweet boy, and they are happy he is posted here, and hope someone can help. 
The shelter directer, Amber, would be more then happy to meet with anyone that can help Fozzie.

Amber: 319-653-6713

He likes dogs, is fine with cats, and is sweet with people including kids. Can someone help him?


----------



## sravictor

bump


----------



## CindyM

bump


----------



## maggs30

Bump for Fozzie


----------



## sravictor

Bump


----------



## daniella5574

No page three for you. Bump


----------



## staxi2

hope he can get some help


----------



## maggs30

No page four for you baby boy. Bump up to page 1


----------



## daniella5574

I emailed her for more info yesterday, but havent heard back.







I will try to call today if I dont hear from her.


----------



## maggs30

Fozzie boy can't be on page 4 again! Bump baby....


----------



## daniella5574

My email was returned saying undeliverable. I guess I will be calling the number today!


----------



## maggs30

Bump for Fozzie love.


----------



## maggs30

Fozzie baby you can't be on page 6!


----------



## maggs30

Bump for my baby!


----------



## CindyM

bump


----------



## maggs30

No No Fozzie. You can't be on page 6!


----------



## daniella5574

for you dear Fozzie!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

BUMP from me too!


----------



## maggs30

No last page for you Fozzie! Bump!


----------



## maggs30

Fozzie! YOu were listed last on the board! Up you go!


----------



## maggs30

Bump for Fozzie. Doesn't anyone have a hospice spot open?


----------



## maggs30

Have we gotten Fozzie posted on Last Hope? Maybe there is still a chance for a retirement home for him somewhere?

I see Cindy did post him...can we post him again? This poor older guy.


----------



## sravictor

bump


----------

